
International Travel to the U.S. Sees Double-Digit Decline Under Trump - belltaco
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/international-travel-u-sees-double-190800415.html
======
nonamechicken
I was nearly denied entry at a US airport yesterday during a domestic travel
because the TSA agent wanted to verify my visa. She saw my old visa in my
passport and refused to look at my new one despite me telling her multiple
times. She asked me to step aside and called another agent. This agent told
her they don't have to check my visa, only the passport and allowed me in. If
I had just shown my US license instead, this could have been avoided.

This is the second time I had a similar experience. The first one was when I
was leaving from US. Just before boarding, someone from CBP wanted to check my
visa. He saw my old visa first and started raising his voice.

I am not used to being treated as a criminal. I guess I will have to get used
to it or leave this country.

~~~
op00to
What the hell is the TSA dragon doing checking your visa if you're already
here?

------
tapatio
This is great! Less traffic, less people, and better rates on hotels!

~~~
cguess
With an estimate loss of $7.4 billion in tourism dollars. This is a nightmare
most major cities in the US.
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/afte...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/after-
trumps-travel-ban-tourism-outfits-say-that-brand-usa-has-taken-a-
hit/2017/04/14/d0eebf4e-158e-11e7-833c-503e1f6394c9_story.html)

~~~
gdulli
I'm sure the parent comment was being sarcastic but who even knows anymore?

~~~
tapatio
I should have added the /s for other readers.

------
squozzer
It's an expected side-effect when a nation decides to no longer do business as
usual.

Something to keep in mind when our "friends" get their ass in another jam.

[https://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/12/26/1922-why-i-
quit-b...](https://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/12/26/1922-why-i-quit-being-
so-accommodating/)

